# "Life of Leaf" Photograms



## webestang64 (May 24, 2014)

Found 2 leaves in the yard I thought would be fun to make a falling photogram from life to death........


----------



## terri (May 24, 2014)

Very clever!   Good idea and you executed it well.    This will look terrific hanging on a wall.   

Nice work!


----------



## Derrel (May 24, 2014)

Yes, nice work man (ray!). I've always enjoyed photograms. I like the tall and slender aspect ratio--seems fitting for a tree.


----------



## webestang64 (May 25, 2014)

Thanks, I had not done a photo-gram in many years. I thinking about doing more if I can come up with something just as different like the Leaf version.


----------



## Josh66 (May 25, 2014)

Very interesting.  I have some cyanotype paper that I haven't gotten a chance to use yet (It's been too cloudy every time I remember to try it, lol) - something like this would be cool to try.


----------



## webestang64 (May 25, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> Very interesting.  I have some cyanotype paper that I haven't gotten a chance to use yet (It's been too cloudy every time I remember to try it, lol) - something like this would be cool to try.



Nice. 
Mine are on plain old 8x10 Ilford RC, Dev. LPD 1:3. This set was then scanned, Epson V700, stitched CS2. I'm going to print a 20x60 on a Epson 9900-Kodak Luster paper for show.

The originals will be matted and framed in separate windows in this vertical fashion for my wall.


----------

